# BEST Womens EMS pants out there~!!



## CountryEMT-bGurl (Dec 8, 2009)

I just purchased 2 more pair today!!! They are extremely comfy, they are Low Rise, so they fit on your hips instead of your waist. I just love them.
Here is a link!

5.11
http://www.511tactical.com/browse/H...ant/D/30100/P/1:100:20000:20100:20102/I/64301


----------



## FF-EMT Diver (Dec 8, 2009)

This thread is worthless without pics!!!!h34r:


----------



## CountryEMT-bGurl (Dec 8, 2009)

FF-EMT Diver said:


> This thread is worthless without pics!!!!h34r:



*Yes Sir!!!*
http://ep.yimg.com/ca/I/policestuff_2082_74002647


----------



## medicdan (Dec 8, 2009)

Aren't uniforms usually supplied by your employer?


----------



## CountryEMT-bGurl (Dec 8, 2009)

emt.dan said:


> Aren't uniforms usually supplied by your employer?



I am not sure!! This is my first 911 EMS job. And I was told I would be supplied with shirts; and that's IT!!!
LOL.
Wish they would. But I am picky on the pants I wear anyways, so it's a good thing for me to buy my own!!!


----------



## FF-EMT Diver (Dec 8, 2009)

CountryEMT-bGurl said:


> *Yes Sir!!!*
> http://ep.yimg.com/ca/I/policestuff_2082_74002647



I'm sorry I think you took me wrong.....I seen the stock photos on the 5.11 link....The "this thread is worthless without pics" is a guy thing...I imagine most caught it....

Thank you for chiding me about it though and I responded to your PM already!!


----------



## CountryEMT-bGurl (Dec 8, 2009)

FF-EMT Diver said:


> I'm sorry I think you took me wrong.....I seen the stock photos on the 5.11 link....The "this thread is worthless without pics" is a guy thing...I imagine most caught it....
> 
> Thank you for chiding me about it though and I responded to your PM already!!



GOT IT!!!
Sorry!!! I'm truely a Blonde and didn't get it!!! 
Maybe I should think before I speak, although I have had a problem with that most of my life!!!
Although I think it comes with being a blonde again!!!


----------



## FF-EMT Diver (Dec 8, 2009)

This is getting good!!!!

YES we like window shopping!!!!h34r:


----------



## CountryEMT-bGurl (Dec 8, 2009)

FF-EMT Diver said:


> This is getting good!!!!
> 
> YES we like window shopping!!!!h34r:



LOL...you so responded to that after I deleted what I had wrote!!!!

Now no one but me is going to know what you are talking about!!!!


----------



## Medic744 (Dec 8, 2009)

Where we are all we get are uniform shirts and jacket.  We rely on ****ies since those are the only pants us 3 females can find that fit.


----------



## CountryEMT-bGurl (Dec 8, 2009)

Medic744 said:


> Where we are all we get are uniform shirts and jacket.  We rely on ****ies since those are the only pants us 3 females can find that fit.



Seriously....I have tired on TONS of EMS pants! And these fit like a glove. Like regular female "in style" jeans!!!!

You may want to give them a try. There a little pricey, but WELL worth it!


----------



## WarDance (Dec 8, 2009)

Glad to see you're on the 5.11 bandwagon!  They really are the only way to go!  

However, I do get slightly irritated by the snap instead of a button closure.  The women's BDU's for cops are better....I have one pair of those.


----------



## CountryEMT-bGurl (Dec 9, 2009)

WarDance said:


> Glad to see you're on the 5.11 bandwagon!  They really are the only way to go!
> 
> However, I do get slightly irritated by the snap instead of a button closure.  The women's BDU's for cops are better....I have one pair of those.



For EMS?? I will have to check those out! 
What is your reasoning why you like the cops womens BDU's over the EMS pants?
Thanks
Crystal


----------



## atropine (Dec 9, 2009)

We need more blondes in ems, espeacially for bikini swift water rescue.^_^


----------



## CountryEMT-bGurl (Dec 9, 2009)

atropine said:


> We need more blondes in ems, espeacially for bikini swift water rescue.^_^




Trust me!! After 2 kids, you dont wanna see this in a two piece!


----------



## WarDance (Dec 9, 2009)

CountryEMT-bGurl said:


> For EMS?? I will have to check those out!
> What is your reasoning why you like the cops womens BDU's over the EMS pants?
> Thanks
> Crystal



The snap seems to be more heavy duty so it doesn't come undone as easily.  I hate it when my pants snap open when I am trying to work.  I do always wear a belt but still it's just annoying.  I haven't had it happen with the BDUs for cops.  Plus they are cheaper.


----------



## mct601 (Dec 9, 2009)

thanks for this, there's a fellow female student/friend of mine who has been looking for good fitting pants. I don't have EMS specific pants, but I have 5.11 pants and the 8" waterproof boots. love them.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Dec 10, 2009)

I am guy size 32/32 but I normally get womens EMS pants size 8 or 10 because they fit and look better from my the uniform place my agency uses. The guys are like MC hammer baggy in the crotch. 

How low rise are these 5.11?


----------



## WarDance (Dec 10, 2009)

Found a downside to the women's BDU's that are non EMS specific.  They may stay buttoned better but they have some elastic in the waist and if you don't have a solid belt on they WILL fall off.  Next time I will downsize but until then I will wear a better belt!


----------



## CountryEMT-bGurl (Dec 11, 2009)

schulz said:


> I am guy size 32/32 but I normally get womens EMS pants size 8 or 10 because they fit and look better from my the uniform place my agency uses. The guys are like MC hammer baggy in the crotch.
> 
> How low rise are these 5.11?



LOL...there not too low! They would allow some bagged to fit down between there!!!!  But they are a more comfortable fit that fits on your hips, instead of your waist by your boobs! So just right under your belly button, but i will suggest!!!!

If you are 5'6" and above order LONG!!!! I am 5'6" and the longs are just a little long, but the regulars are almost to short! There okay, but when u sit down the bottom of the pants come just above your boot. And I dont like that! OH, and they are boot cut, not tapered!


----------



## bunkie (Dec 12, 2009)

CountryEMT-bGurl said:


> I just purchased 2 more pair today!!! They are extremely comfy, they are Low Rise, so they fit on your hips instead of your waist. I just love them.
> Here is a link!
> 
> 5.11
> http://www.511tactical.com/browse/H...ant/D/30100/P/1:100:20000:20100:20102/I/64301



How low on your hips do they sit though? I dont have much curve to hold my pants up, I always wear belts so I usually have my pants sitting just above my hips to get the extra hold help. :wacko:


----------



## CountryEMT-bGurl (Dec 12, 2009)

I am 5'6" and about 135lbs, with no curves either! Well a little hip since I had 2 kids, but pretty much a straight pole! So they have a rubber lining inside the waist around the seem that helps keep them up!!! And the rubber isn't uncomfy either! And they sit about 4 fingers lengths under my belly button. But I could pull them up a little. The crotch hangs down a little.


----------



## bunkie (Dec 12, 2009)

CountryEMT-bGurl said:


> I am 5'6" and about 135lbs, with no curves either! Well a little hip since I had 2 kids, but pretty much a straight pole! So they and a rubber lining around the waist that helps keep them up!!! And the rubber isn't uncomfy either! And they sit about 4 fingers lengths under my belly button. But I could pull them up a little. The crotch hangs down a little.



Thanks! I'm just under 5'8, 145. Like you, I got a little bit of hip after having 3 kids but I'm just not curvy. I have a very athletic body. My pants are always freaking falling off. If they fit in the hips they are (inappropriately, IMO) tight in other places and if they are perfect other places they are wayy too big on my hips. *bangs head*


----------

